# What's the smallest rim that will fit on a Cruze Diesel



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Doubtful that you will find a 15" rim to fit over the rotor and callipers. 

But if you do, let us know. 

In the meantime this is the definitive thread on winter wheels and tires. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...em-steel-winter-wheels-diesel-snow-tires.html


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Doubtful that you will find a 15" rim to fit over the rotor and callipers.
> 
> But if you do, let us know.
> 
> ...


Ahh....that's what I figured. Well, I have a friend who can get a good deal on tires and rims, so maybe I'll just stick with the OEM size. The cost is actually a lot less of a concern to me then screwing up the speedometer even a little bit (I'm OCD like that lol). So when I saw that 205/70R15's were considered the exact same size as the stock ones (it's like less than 1 revolution per mile difference) and they are way cheaper, it just seemed like it'd be great to go with them. Thanks for the help, though!


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

I had 15" steel rims with snow tires for my 2 Cruzes. One was a 2011 LS and the other one was a 2011 LT. The tires were 215/65R15.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Abrunet85 said:


> I had 15" steel rims with snow tires for my 2 Cruzes. One was a 2011 LS and the other one was a 2011 LT. The tires were 215/65R15.


I think that because the Diesel is heavier it has larger brakes (and has 4 wheel disc) so I think that even though it fits on a an LS and LT, it may not fit on the diesel.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> I am looking at buying winter tires for my 2014 CTD. I went on to a tire size conversion calculator and it said that a 205/70R15 are almost exactly the same size (it said a 0.0% difference) as the stock 215/55R17's. 205/70R15 tires are substantially cheaper, but is the rim going to be big enough to fit on the car? If not what is the smallest size you could have? In 16" rims it says that 215/60R16 (0.4% difference in diameter), 235/55R16 (0.4% difference in diameter), and 205/65R16 (0.8% difference in diameter) are all close.
> 
> So is there any chance that 15" rims will fit?


16 inch is the smallest


----------

